# HDVR2 For Sale ($15 starting bid!)



## Randyman... (Feb 17, 2004)

I just put up my spare Hughes HDVR2 HDVR-2 DirecTV TiVo on eBay. It's in working order (just tested it by playing back a pre-recorded show - but I don't have a valid access card to test the rest of it), and includes the remote, original box, and an "Access Card 4" if that is of any use to anyone. The remote and internal hard drive are likely worth $15 alone!

The auction starts at just $15, and ends June 6th @ 10PM Central.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Hughes-HDVR2-Di...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b13aeb31

I also have other goodies for sale - so feel free to check my other auctions.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Randyman... (Feb 17, 2004)

Quick Question:

Is it OK to give out the Access Card # to a potential buyer? I'd assume it is harmless - but just wanted to make sure (they want to call DirecTV and see if they can activate the unit).

Thanks in advance for a speedy reply!


----------



## Randyman... (Feb 17, 2004)

Bump. Still a day left. I posted the Access Card # on the auction and mentioned that the Power Cord is also included (the silly 2-prong AC cord).

http://cgi.ebay.com/Hughes-HDVR2-Di...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b13aeb31

Thanks for looking


----------



## Randyman... (Feb 17, 2004)

^ SPAM!

The HDVR2 sold on eBay. Thanks for looking - and have a great day


----------



## sologuy123 (Jul 23, 2010)

.good*Kiba Pictures**Kimimaro Pictures**Kisame Pictures*


----------

